# Bloomington MN



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Near Bloomington MN, Want to bid on a good size sidewalk project?

PM Me for details.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

big acres, you here?


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

just sent pm.


----------



## cowboytim (Mar 11, 2008)

just pm you


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

you need more posts before you can pm.


----------

